# Long Eyelashes?



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Penny's are very nice and long. I'd say 3". What Sammie has are sparse, and maybe 1" and I dont think his will ever grow more due to his genetics. They arent a problem for her or anything. I just wondered about trimming them some but I didn't ask breeder. I would never trim them real short, just wondered if should trim at all.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Kandis, do you think that they look like broken hair that won't grow as I think that is how McCartneys look too and they stick out all over from her eye... Snap a pic of what you mean, so I understand if it's the same as I think? I think Penny and McCartney have a lot in common as in.... Paul McCartney and Penny Lane...:blink::blink:


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Kandis,
I trim their eyelashes really short how Stacy showed me and it makes their eyes pop! Just make sure to get a small blunt scissor to do the job.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Beatriz, Can you do a close up of what it looks like? Thanks!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Chardy said:


> Beatriz, Can you do a close up of what it looks like? Thanks!!


Elena's eyelashes were really long, I hope you can see on the pictures the before and after.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

If not kinky feel then think those are not eyelashes but hair. I never cut his hair around eyes. I use topknot dressing to hold them up until they grow long enough to fit in the topknot.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I've always trimmed them also.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I always have trimmed the lashes as well. I feel like it really opens up the eyes. Obi and Owen are both due for a trim, speaking of it. It's also easier to differentiate the eyelashes when the head is slightly wet/damp.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Chardy said:


> Kandis, do you think that they look like broken hair that won't grow as I think that is how McCartneys look too and they stick out all over from her eye... Snap a pic of what you mean, so I understand if it's the same as I think? I think Penny and McCartney have a lot in common as in.... Paul McCartney and Penny Lane...:blink::blink:


Not broken hair. They are from eyelids, eye lashes. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Kandis,
> I trim their eyelashes really short how Stacy showed me and it makes their eyes pop! Just make sure to get a small blunt scissor to do the job.


I have some scissors. Thanks. What I figured. :thumbsup: I don't want to cut them too short though.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominic said:


> Elena's eyelashes were really long, I hope you can see on the pictures the before and after.


Yes Beatriz-they look same here. Thanks for pics. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> If not kinky feel then think those are not eyelashes but hair. I never cut his hair around eyes. I use topknot dressing to hold them up until they grow long enough to fit in the topknot.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No kink. Straight eye lashes right from her lids. I can't really pull them up. Might pull eyelid up.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Gosh either Cody has none or short ones. I just looked no eyelashes cannot get a good pic close enough.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

My groomer always leaves them, but we trim them because we think it looks better. Boo's were really long!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I trim them, especially on bug-eye Soda.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> No kink. Straight eye lashes right from her lids. I can't really pull them up. Might pull eyelid up.



Yup that's what I got. Trim job tomorrow. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> Gosh either Cody has none or short ones. I just looked no eyelashes cannot get a good pic close enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sammie has very few near end of eye only. They never got long. Penny's will prob grow to the floor. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mdbflorida said:


> My groomer always leaves them, but we trim them because we think it looks better. Boo's were really long!


Mine dies same thing. Won't cut them


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dominic said:


> Elena's eyelashes were really long, I hope you can see on the pictures the before and after.
> 
> Thanks, this clarified what I was wondering! So nice of you to take pics for me...:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just my take on the subject...the eyelashes grow and curl upward. They are meant to keep foreign matter out of the eyes. Personally, I would not cut the eyelashes, even to make a more beautiful look. Eyelashes serve a purpose. MiMi has fairly moderate eyelashes, which I would never deliberately cut. That is just my opinion.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We trim them for show.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> We trim them for show.


Right, I trim them for showing also, and not quite as short for 'every day'. It's a matter of personal taste, not really a right or wrong answer.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> We trim them for show.


We trimmed just now for Show too... "Show Off" :HistericalSmiley: We just love the new matching outfits Marti sent over! Sideway pic... :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Just my take on the subject...the eyelashes grow and curl upward. They are meant to keep foreign matter out of the eyes. Personally, I would not cut the eyelashes, even to make a more beautiful look. Eyelashes serve a purpose. MiMi has fairly moderate eyelashes, which I would never deliberately cut. That is just my opinion.


Sylvia. That is what I was thinking too. Her breeder had trimmed them prob at 5 mo some as she was going to show her I guess. Hers do not seem to curl though, they grow down. If they are wet you can see them better. Seem to grow from mid lid to outer edge.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> We trim them for show.





bellaratamaltese said:


> Right, I trim them for showing also, and not quite as short for 'every day'. It's a matter of personal taste, not really a right or wrong answer.


I will trim them some for sure. 3" is long now. She has plenty of length there. But...LOL..now I know why penny came to me with them trimmed as she was traveling to shows with them by then for possible show. Tom is always walking around the shows with a puppy. :innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

All 3 of mine have long lashes, with Eva's being the longest...I trim them because they sometimes get in the eye, or get caught in the topknot...as long as the lashes are not causing any issues for the babies, you are free to do as you wish with them..:wub:


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

We had to change Carley's name to Carlashes!!:HistericalSmiley::smrofl: I am afraid if we trimmed them she would have to look like this :brownbag::HistericalSmiley: She might even get self-conscience :hiding::behindsofa::shy: So for now I guess we will just be Carlashes.:wub:


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Mimi's lashes are super long and thick. For now they don't bother her, but if they did I would probably cut them.


----------

